# Any problems using non-WD (Toshiba) 2TB drive in upgrade of TCD652160?



## justintime (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Been a *long* time since I visited, good to see the community is still chugging along. I've had a stock TCD652160 that has been faithfully in service for my kids for years. I recently upgraded to a Roamio Pro for myself, and I'm replacing my kids' TiVo HD with a TiVo Mini.

I'm going to eBay the original TCD652160. I had a spare Toshiba 2TB drive sitting around, so I figured I'd see if I could maximize my profit and upgrade the TiVo HD using that drive. To my surprise, it worked flawlessly.

The last thing I want to do is to sell an upgraded TiVo on eBay that will have problems down the road. I let it run for awhile after the upgrade, and everything seemed okay, but I have to admit I haven't done a full burn-in.

Googling for the answer returns too much noise about the old Toshiba branded TiVo's, so I figured I'd ask the experts. Is using a Toshiba drive a generally accepted okay thing to do?

TIA,

Justin


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

justintime said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been a *long* time since I visited, good to see the community is still chugging along. I've had a stock TCD652160 that has been faithfully in service for my kids for years. I recently upgraded to a Roamio Pro for myself, and I'm replacing my kids' TiVo HD with a TiVo Mini.
> 
> ...


Post the actual model number of that Toshiba drive.


----------



## justintime (Aug 14, 2002)

Man, I'm an idiot. It's not a Toshiba, it's a Hitachi. Part number is 0F12117. Probably shouldn't have written the OP from memory, rookie mistake


----------



## justintime (Aug 14, 2002)

A forum search for that part number shows some people back in 2011 saying it was an option, but at the time it was a new HD and hadn't had much testing. Is there any more recent info?


----------

